# The DW Photos Of 2007 Collection



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Erased by mistake


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Coxy - that first shot is stunning but I'm just wondering what it would have looked like portrait. Is that the original or a crop?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

nogrille said:


> Coxy - that first shot is stunning but I'm just wondering what it would have looked like portrait. Is that the original or a crop?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


It's only slightly cropped along the bottom to remove some excess pavement!

I originally set up the pic to take in Portrait but it left out oo much of the Palace which I was trying to get of much of in the pic and the 30 second exposure time and people milling around meant I didn't bother taking them.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, stunning photos Coxy. Do you take several pics with different exposure times or does experience let you get it right first time (or do you need to tweak them in PS)?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

parish said:


> Yes, stunning photos Coxy. Do you take several pics with different exposure times or does experience let you get it right first time (or do you need to tweak them in PS)?


I'm not a fan of photoshopping to a great extent, just enough to tweak them and cropping.
I do tend to take a few of each shot at night starting with a 15 second shutter speed. If the light floods the picture I'll go down to 10, and if it's too dark, I'll go up to 20 seconds, sometimes 30 if the light is low.

I only really photoshop what could have been done in a dark room anyway.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

nogrille said:


> Coxy - that first shot is stunning but I'm just wondering what it would have looked like portrait. Is that the original or a crop?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Have cropped it to see what it would look like as a portrait.
I feel like the devil as it's probably been over photoshopped now.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice pictures


----------

